# Player tunnels and pitch entrances.



## Sjoerd (Dec 27, 2008)

Almost every stadium has a players tunnel/entrance to the pitch. The one stadium has a more beautiful one than the other. I think the players entrance is really important, because it can give them an awesome feeling. 

As a kickoff, the very classical one of Anfield Stadium, Liverpool.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Loved the old Wembley one where the two teams would need to walk across the pitch to line-up.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

New Wembley


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Reebok Stadium has two entrance tunnels:










Whilst the players have to walk down from the back of the main stand at Falmouth Town:


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

Teddy Stadium, Jerusalem.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I like a lot the entrance at the Parc des Princes, here's a video with it: http://you.leparisien.fr/sports/2010/02/28/psg-om-entree-des-joueurs-du-psg-sur-la-pelouse-431.html Can't find anything better with sound. It reminds of the spectacular entries they do in Rugby matches.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Some College Football entrances:

Notre Dame









Clemson (not a tunnel. The team actually runs down The Hill after touching Howard's Rock)









UCLA









Michigan (tunnel and entrance onto the field)

















Michigan State









Texas









USC









Penn State









Oregon


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

I like the entrance for the players in Cowboys Stadium. It goes right through a fan area before going to the field. 










And a video of it...


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Veltins Arena, FC Schalke 04:


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Allianz Arena has a cool entrance.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

^ you gonna post a picture?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ Here's a vid of it:


----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Leedsrule said:


> ^ you gonna post a picture?


I would have posted one,just I dont know how.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

Schalke one looks great! :cheers:


----------



## delija90 (Jul 2, 2009)

Red Star,Belgrade - Marakana











Entrance



















Other end


----------



## Sjoerd (Dec 27, 2008)

delija90 said:


> Red Star,Belgrade - Marakana
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As an opponent you already feel like losing when entering this pitch, holy f**k


----------



## Matheus Oliveira (Nov 6, 2011)

Very confusing the entrance of Red Star Belgrado stadium above.


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

KingmanIII said:


>


This is just crazy ! You gotta love college football atmosphere :banana:


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> Schalke pay tribute to local miners by turning their tunnel into a coal mine


Before:










After:










https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...D3gJgF&usg=AFQjCNG1NmutCBMjlDaZA7StwvQWWMQiNw


----------



## SteveCourty (Mar 14, 2013)

Is this a permanent thing or done for an event


----------



## nejc90 (Feb 11, 2010)

Emirates stadium





































Stamford bridge




























Etihad stadium










Old Trafford



















St James park










Goodison park


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

SteveCourty said:


> Is this a permanent thing or done for an event


Permanent.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Too cheesy for my taste (oh look at us, respecting our fans who work in the mines). The old Park Stadion had this moving staircase between the dressing room and the player's tunnel. Schalke should have incorporated that in Auf Schalke.

Talking about cheesy, De Kuip:


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Old Yankee Stadium


















Can't find any from the new stadium...


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

'This is Anfield' 
Epic. 

AFC Ajax, Amsterdam Arena:

Hallway to the entrance (Designed by fans):



























At the entrance itself there are some more foto's of historic moments and some silverware, which I cant find.. 

Exterior:









Wij zijn Ajax: We Are Ajax


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

*Arena Grêmio*


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Seing how it's a brand new season, here's a few more college football entrances... 

Texas A&M









Northwestern (I know this is from the EA Sports game, but it was the best I could find)









Ole Miss









Tennessee 









Miami 









TCU









Florida 









Auburn 









Boise State









Cal









Nebraska


----------



## Immunda Leodis (Aug 10, 2008)

Those American Football entrances are absolutely cringeworthy!


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Immunda Leodis said:


> Those American Football entrances are absolutely cringeworthy!


Cool.


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

Immunda Leodis said:


> Those American Football entrances are absolutely cringeworthy!


It's college football - don't expect anything grandiose. In these instances it is more so how the team enters the field - not the tunnel they walk through to get to the field.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Immunda Leodis said:


> Those American Football entrances are absolutely cringeworthy!


Humor me...

In what way are they "cringeworthy"?


----------



## Zmork (Jun 15, 2012)

Immunda Leodis said:


> Those American Football entrances are _is_ absolutely cringeworthy!


:lol::lol:


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

The only thing I think he probably meant by it, is that it seems a uniquely American thing to turn the simple act of entering the field into some sort of grandiose spectacle worthy of fireworks and showmanship. Depending on your persuasion, that's either kick-ass or pretty cringe worthy.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Speaking of cringe-worthy:

100256172


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

matthemod said:


> The only thing I think he probably meant by it, is that it seems a uniquely American thing to turn the simple act of entering the field into some sort of grandiose spectacle worthy of fireworks and showmanship. Depending on your persuasion, that's either kick-ass or pretty cringe worthy.


Different strokes, I guess.

I realize soccer introductions are just both teams coming out of the same tunnel at the same time (while holding the hands of small children... which is something I don't understand) and it works well for that sport. 

It doesn't work for our football. Or basketball or hockey. 



Zmork said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Immunda Leodis*
> American Football is absolutely cringeworthy!
> 
> :lol::lol:


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

^ The problem I have with the photo's you posted is that they don't really show the actual tunnels/entrances which is the point of the thread ( I think )

For Cal and Nebraska we can see some of then tunnel which is great and the Florida swamp sign is interesting too. In American sports the entrances appear to be all about the players making a big spectacle.

I wouldn't say I find it cringe-worthy but it would be out of place here in Europe, although it does happen to a lesser degree in rugby.


----------



## Zack Fair (Jan 31, 2010)

Zmork said:


> :lol::lol:
> American Football is absolutely cringeworthy!


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Kerrybai said:


> ^ The problem I have with the photo's you posted is that they don't really show the actual tunnels/entrances which is the point of the thread ( I think )


Well it says "tunnels and _entrances_", so I'm showing both. 

Don't think the OP was too specific on the "entrances" part.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Different = Cringeworthy?

In baseball, players kind of trickle out as they warm up. No formal entry. Is that cringeworthy? In basketball the teams sort of jog out and immediately begin their warm-up drills. In football, teams do stretching and warm-up and return to the locker room. The run out of the tunnel is basically another little psyche out as you're about to go and collide with other men for the next 3 hours. The quarterback might walk out, but anyone that needs to hit someone is often sprinting out of that tunnel. There has to be some adrenaline buildup or you'll get demolished.


----------

